# How to set timing on distributorless ignitions?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

This may sound like a stupid question, but how do you set the timing on distributorless ignitions? and what tools/items do you need to do this?

If you could direct me to a site for this info that would be even better  

Sorry to bother you guys on this, but my search train didnt understand what I was trying to search for.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

We you can adjust your CAS to alter the timeing.....Advance/retard......You can pull the thing out and re set it, or advance/retard the cam shafts, by takeing off the belts and re adjusting them....be careful not to bend valves....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

CAS bashing is bad. Set it to 15 deg BTDC and then alter the tuning by an ecu remap.


----------

